
Drugmaker Melinta, Co-Founded by Nobel Winner, Files Bankruptcy - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-27/drug-maker-melinta-co-founded-by-nobel-winner-files-bankruptcy
======
dpflan
There is a post today about alternatives to antibiotics [1.]

I read a recent article [2.] about the state of the antibiotics companies. It
was interesting and revealed how over-prescription, fear of over-prescription,
and market economics have governed the fate of promising new drugs. Melinta
Therapeutics, the company for this post's article, is another antibiotics
company that is filing for bankruptcy.

[1.]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21886708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21886708)

[2.] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/25/health/antibiotics-new-
re...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/25/health/antibiotics-new-
resistance.html)

